# scale factor



## سعيد الليثي (16 أكتوبر 2008)

برجاء اضلفة معدلة اوبرنامج scale factor لتحويل الاحداثيات من نظام جهاز Gps الي نظام جهاز total station
ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يتم كتابة scale داخل totat


----------



## مجدى فتحى حسن (16 أكتوبر 2008)

يتم كتابة scale داخل totat


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (26 مارس 2009)

ممكن يتم التعديل من الاتوكاد بعد الرسم , اى تدخل كل مارفعته على الاتوكاد باحداثيات gps ومن ثم تصحح الفرق على نقطتين utm وتعمل move لكامل الرسم


----------



## سمسمسمس (29 مارس 2009)

نريد توضيح أكتر عن الاسكيل فاكتور من ناحية الوظيفة وكيفية التعديل


----------



## حسام يونس (1 أبريل 2009)

كيفية حساب Scale Factor
بص يا سيدي 
1- لازم يكون عندك احداثي النقطة المطلوب حساب scale factor واللي هتشتغل منها 
2- معادله بسيطة ولكن طويله شويه 
Scale factor = ((1+((500000-E)*(500000-E))/(2*(6364000*6364000)))*0.9996)*(6364000/(6364000+Z))


----------



## hamdan radwan (1 أبريل 2009)

*السعودية \الخبر \ شركة مجموعة المسحل*

السلام عليكم

كما تفضل الزميل مجدي فتحي حسن ممكن اضافة قيمة scale factor داخل total station لكن يجب حساب المعادلة كالتالي : 
C.f =grid distance \ ground distance


----------



## السندباد المساحي (1 أبريل 2009)

عند انشاء شبكة من نقاط الثوابت الارضية بتقنية GPS فأن احداثيات كل نقطة تكون ثلاثية الابعاد لتحديد موقعها الفراغي علي سطح الارض 3-dimensional coordinates، وبعد ذلك يتم اسقاط هذه الاحداثيات الي احداثيات ثنائية الابعاد 2-dimensional coordinates ليمكن توقيعها علي الخريطة. ولاتمام عملية اسقاط الاحداثيات فلا بد من حساب معامل المقياس أو ما نطلق عليه scale factor (وهو غالبا رقم يكون قريب جدا من الواحد الصحيح: مثلا 0.999). وهذه القيمة تكون أحد نواتج output حسابات شبكة GPS واسقاطها. أي أن الجهة التي قامت بانشاء شبكة الثوابت الارضية لا بد أن تكون حسبت قيمة معامل المقياس ويجب أيضا أن تعطي هذه القيمة مع احداثيات النقاط لكافة عملاؤها. لذلك عليك التوجه للجهة التي أعطتك قيم احداثيات نقاط الربط لتحصل منهم علي قيمة معامل المقياس لهذه الشبكة. وهذه القيمة هي التي ستدخلها في جهاز total station حتي تضمن التوافق بين احداثيات GPS واحداثيات المحطة الشاملة.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 أبريل 2009)

يتم قياس المسافه الحقيقيه بالجهاز اولا بين النقطتين , ثم يدخل ال sf فى الجهاز عند المحطه مثلا 0.99911111 ويزاد او ينقص فى هذه القيمه حتى تضبط المسافه بالضبط , والذى يزاد الارقام بعد ال 0.999


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (10 أبريل 2009)

من اداب النقل هي ارجع الموضوع لصاحبه او علي الاقل ان نذكر ان الموضوع منقول 
اخي السندباد المساحي ما هكذا يكون المساحين ارجع الفضل لصاحب الفضل


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

الله لا يحرمنا من افادة المسلمين


----------



## علاء الدين فارس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

و قل ربي زدني علما 0000000000000


----------



## qop100 (22 أكتوبر 2009)

نحن مهندسون العرب فخورين بكثرة المواقع العربيه المشرفه ونرجو المزيد
م الخطيب


----------



## السندباد المساحي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

انا لا انكر التفضل لصاحب الفضل يا مهندس دافع الله 

وهذا الموضوع مشاركة لي في نادي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية مع الدكتور جمعة داود


----------



## احمد مبروك سلام (14 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا حسام بجد افدتنى كتير


----------



## ahmadj5 (14 مايو 2010)

موضوع مهم و ياريت الاخ دفع الله الغالي يشارك بالتفصيل و مشكورين


----------



## nshwan (10 أغسطس 2010)

لحساب معامل المقياس استخدم ملف ااكسل بعد تحميه من الرابط واخل الاحداثيات والمنسوب 
سهل جدا وهو عبارة عن معادلة التي اوردها الاخ حسام
http://www.4shared.com/document/VeENfYeC/scale_factor.html


----------



## سعيد صلاح محمد (26 يناير 2011)

والله يا اخى الاثنان مشتركين فى الثواب والنفع


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاكما الله خيرا الاخ حسام والأخ نشوان 
كنت أبحث عن هذه المعادلة بشغف
زادكم الله علما


----------



## حسام يونس (27 أبريل 2011)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا _ وعلمنا ما ينفعنا _ وزدنا علما


----------



## احمد زردة (28 أبريل 2011)

scale factor
هو المسافة الافقية على السطح المستوي على المسافة نفسها على السطج الكروي اي سطح الارض
لذلك عندما تقاس الاحداثيات بواسطة gbs ونقوم بقياس المسافة والاحداثيات بواسطة total stition عالي الدقة وفيه ادخال scale factor بين نقطتين مقاستين بواسطة gbs نجد انه يعطينا نفس الاحداثيات ولكن هناك اختلاف بالمسافة 
والله الموفق


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (29 أبريل 2011)

nshwan قال:


> لحساب معامل المقياس استخدم ملف ااكسل بعد تحميه من الرابط واخل الاحداثيات والمنسوب
> سهل جدا وهو عبارة عن معادلة التي اوردها الاخ حسام
> http://www.4shared.com/document/veenfyec/scale_factor.html





حسام يونس قال:


> كيفية حساب scale factor
> بص يا سيدي
> 1- لازم يكون عندك احداثي النقطة المطلوب حساب scale factor واللي هتشتغل منها
> 2- معادله بسيطة ولكن طويله شويه
> scale factor = ((1+((500000-e)*(500000-e))/(2*(6364000*6364000)))*0.9996)*(6364000/(6364000+z))



الاخ حسام يونس والاخ نشوان بارك الله فيكما هكذا تكون الردود وهكذا تكون مساعدة الاخ لاخيه بارك الله فيكما 
اخي مرفق برنامج لحساب ال scal factor بالاضافه الي الشرح (منقول للفائده)


----------



## السندباد المساحي (30 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي ابو عباده المصري


----------



## عبداللطيف 53 (20 يناير 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## جوان ابرهيم (24 يناير 2015)

Scale Factor أو معامل القياس (للمسافات) هو النسبة العددية بين مسافتين علي نظامين مختلفين. فمثلا لو قست مسافة معينة علي الارض باعتبار أن الارض سطح مستوي ثم قست هذه المسافة اخذا في الاعتبار أن الارض سطح كروي (أو البسويد) فأن معامل القياس = المسافة الاولي / المسافة الثانية.... ولذلك فهو غالبا قريب جدا من القيمة واحد.

في المراجع الجيوديسية Datums فمعامل القياس هو النسبة (الكسر) العددي بين مسافة مقاسة علي الالبسويد و المسافة الحقيقية المقابلة لها علي الطبيعة. في المراجع القديمة (مثل هلمرت و هايفورد) كان هناك أفتراض أو اعتقاد أنه لا يوجد فرق بين كلا المسافتين و بالتالي فأن قيمة معامل القياس = 1 تماما ، بينما في المراجع الجيوديسية الحديثة (مثل WGS84) فأن القيمة تكون قريبة من 1 لكنها لا تساوي الواحد نفسه.

معامل القياس أيضا مهم جدا عند التحويل بين المراجع الجيوديسية ، وخاصة للاجابة علي السؤال: اذا حسبت أو قست مسافة علي WGS84 فكم المسافة المقابلة لها علي هلمرت 1906 مثلا؟ يجب أن أعرف قيمة معامل القياس بين المسافات علي هذين المرجعين ، لذلك فأن معامل القياس يعد واحد من عناصر التحويل - السبعة - المطلوب تحديدهم بين أي مرجعين جيوديسين حتي يمكن تحويل الاحداثيات من مرجع لاخر.

كذلك في المحطات الشاملة - التوتال استاشن - فمعامل القياس يجب تحديده لتحويل المسافة التي يقيسها الجهاز الي المسافة المقابلة اذا قستها فعلا علي الطبيعة ، وغالبا فأن قيمته تكون محددة لكل جهاز بناءا علي مواصفاته الفنية (وخاصة نوع الاشارة أو الموجة المستخدمة في قياس المسافانت لكل جهاز) ... وغالبا فأن معظم أجهزة التوتال استاشن يكون في دليل تشغيلها قيمة معامل القياس لكل مسافة أقوم بقياسها وكذلك تختلف - هذه القيمة - باختلاف درجة الحرارة و الضغط و الرطوبة في الموقع أثناء القياس (لكن للاسف غالبا مستخدمي التوتال استاشن لا يلتفتون لهذه المعلومات ويدخلون قيمة تقريبية ثابتة لمعامل القياس وهو خطأ شائع ويظهر تأثيره فعلا في المسافات الكبيرة). ومعظم الاجهزة الحديثة وخاصة الدقيقة منها - دقة 1" في الزوايا ودقة 3 مللي للمسافات - تسمح بتغيير قيمة معامل القياس في كل مرحلة من مراحل العمل ، وربما تكون الاجهزة متوسطة الدقة لا تسمح بذلك لان تأثير تغيير معامل القياس سيكون بسيط جدا وأقل من دقة الجهاز نفسه.

___________________________ 

أما عن الاختلاف بين قياسات الجي بي اس والتوتال استاشن. هناك سببين وراء تلك المشكلة:

(1) أن هناك بعض مستخدمي الجي بي اس يأخذ الاحداثيات الناتجة أو المسافات بين النقاط - كما هي - ويحاول العمل بها بالتوتال استاشن فيجد فرق بين قيم الاحداثيات أو المسافات دون أن يدري أن هذه القياسات تعتبر ثلاثية الابعاد three-diemnsional أي علي مجسم الارض بينما التوتال استاشن مبنية علي نظرية عمل المساحة المستوية أو الاحداثيات ثنائيىة الابعاد two-dimensional أي يجب أولا اسقاط الاحداثيات من المجسم الي المستوي map projection 

(2) أما السبب الثاني فيواجه المستخدمين الاكثر خبرة والذين يقومون بعمل اسقاط احداثيات فعلا للحصول علي احداثيات أفقية E and N لكنهم يجدوا فروقات أيضا ! والسبب في هذه الحالة هة التشوه الناتج عن الاسقاط ذاته (كما قلنا سابقا أن التشوه = صفر عند خط الطول الاساسي لشريحة الاسقاط zone ثم يبدأ في الزيادة ليصل الي أقصي قيمة عند أطراف الشريحة)...... هذا عن أسباب المشكلة.

أما عن حلول المشكلة فكلها حلول تطبيقية - ليست صحيحة بنسبة 100% من وجهة النظر العلمية - لكنها تؤدي الغرض وتحاول الغاء فروق الاحداثيات و المسافات بين الجي بي اس و التوتال استاشن وخاصة عند العمل في مشروع يستخدم كلا التقنيتين فمثلا أثبت نقاط ثوابت رئيسية control station باستخدام الجي بي اس بينما سيتم الرفع التفصيلي باستخدام التوتال استاشن فاذا بدأت باحداثيات أول نقطة (من الجي بي اس) ورصدت النقطة الثانية وحسبت احداثياتها من التوال استاشن سأجد فرق كما قلت أنت في رسالتك يكون في حدود عدة ديسيمترات. 

الطريقة الاولي: في حالة الالتزام بنظام اسقاط معين للمشروع ولا بد من العمل بنوع محدد من الاحداثيات: مثلا لو عندي مشروع و سأقوم بتوقيعه علي خرائط بنظام UTM ويجب الالتزام باحداثيات نقاط ثوابت قديمة في منطقة العمل .... هنا يقوم البعض بتغيير قيمة scale factor داخل التوتال استاشن - عدة مرات في عدة محاولات - حتي يحصل علي احداثيات النقطة الثانية من التوتال استاشن = نفس احداثياتها من الجي بي اس ... هو قام بتغيير قيمة المسافة التي يحسبها التوتال استاشن (التي تعتمد علي قيمة معامل القياس) حتي تناسب المسافة التي حصل عليها من احداثيات الجي بي اس .... وبالتالي تصبح هذه القيمة لمعامل القياس هي التي تصلح لباقي الارصاد أو الرفع المساحي الذي سيتم بالتوتال استاشن لباقي المشروع ....... لكن أحيانا يواجه مستخدمي هذه الطريقة مشكلة أخري في حالة أن المشروع كبير وممتد في اتجاه معين ... مثلا مشروع خط مياه أو خط أنابيب طوله أكبر من 10-15 كم وبه عدد من نقاط الجي بي اس وليس نقطتين فقط ! هنا يكون الحل بحساب أكثر من قيمة لمعامل القياس بحيث يكون هناك قيمة لكل جزء من المشروع بين كل نقطتين جي بي اس ! هذه تجارب عملية قام بها البعض وأتت بنتائج ممتازة فعلا.

الطريقة الثانية: وهي علميا صحيحة 100% لكن تستخدم فقط في حالة العمل في مشروع لا يلزم المستخدم بالتوقيع علي خرائط قديمة أو بنظام محدد من الاحداثيات .... أي بتعبيرات المساحة أني أقوم بانشاء نظام احداثيات (صفر مخصوص كما يطلق عليه في مصر) خاص بهذا المشروع فقط .... تعتمد هذه الطريقة علي انشاء نظام اسقاط map projection system خاص بي ، ويكون خط طوله الاساسي central meridian هو خط الطول المتوسط لمنطقة المشروع .... بمعني لو مشروعي يمتد من خط طول 40.4 شرقا الي خط طول 40.8 شرقا فأختار الخط المتوسط = 40.6 ليكون هو خط الطول الاساسي لنظام الاسقاط الجديد الذي سأنشأه ... بينما باقي عناصر الاسقاط لن تكون مؤثرة والافضل تركها كما في نوع اسقاط UTM العالمي....... هذه الخطوة ستجعلني أنشئ نظام اسقاط الاحداثيات بحيث يكون التشوه distortion = صفر في منتصف منطقة العمل ولن يصل الي أي قيمة مؤثرة عند أطراف المنطقة بحيث تكون المسافة بين أي نقطتين جي بي اس = نفس المسافة لو قستها بالتوتال استاشن (يمكن حدوث فرق ملليمترات فقط لو منطقة العمل لا تتجاوز 50-100 كم)..... لكن - مرة أخري - الاحداثيات التي سأحصل عليها من هذه الاسقاط أو هذه الطريقة هي احداثيات خاصة بهذا المشروع ولا يمكن مقارنتها أو توقيعها علي خرائط لها أي نظام احداثيات اخر لنفس المنطقة.

هذا و الله أعلى و أعلم..


----------

